# Started Ordering my Audio Equipment Today.



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

As a home theater speaker designer, I chose my components based on measurements and specifications, something I've been a bit disappointed in HAT for ignoring. I don't know if I ever saw a proper frequency response plot, let alone a harmonic distortion plot. That said, I know this is going to sound awesome. 

What kind of equalizer and time alignment capabilities are you working with?

Infinite baffle huh? Nice! That's the only way to go IMO if you want the best sound quality possible. Running two 18s here. 










2 x Peavey 18" "Black Widow" Low Riders on a Boston Acoustics GT-2300 (1000W @ 4 ohms). 

Out of curiosity, why did you chose those subs? That is one heck of a heavy cone.


----------



## Jasonc5 (Oct 18, 2013)

Been in the 12v field for about 20 years. 

Eq and Processing is through the Alpine. 6ch hi input. Controlled from computer as well as the controller once it is set. 

I was looking at a few woofers and options. I was stuck on the HAT from the beginning. With Scotts reputation and his recommendation i can only expect it to sound sick. I was looking at running 3 10's or 2 12's and i went back to the 15's in our conversation a few times and we both agreed it would sound crazy. Im not to worried about Cone weight. I might upgrade 1 notch on the Front stage with the power i have.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, I'm sure it all sounds great, I was just making an observation.

Personally, I've been having quite a few debates with some botique audio reps and not a single one of them can prove to me why their parts sound great. It's all just marketing jargon, but I don't see any hard numbers. 

My tweeters are designed by a guy named Bob Reimer at CSS. I have yet to come across a single car audio guru who knew his name, yet his LD25X tweeter runs $125 a pop with harmonic distortion figures that rival ribbon tweeters and the capability to down as low as 1200Hz in a pillar. We're talking 1.85mm xmax on a tweeter, with an XBL^2 neodymium motor. Remember when people used to use the term "state of the art?" Yeah. 


















I've never seen a tweeter from a car audio label that can do that. I'm saying this to ask, how much is that brand label worth to you? Raw drivers open a whole new world of performance.

You don't upgrade your front stage based on how much power you have. RMS and peak power ratings are practically useless when it comes to a front stage. The distortion will make your ears bleed long before you reach that power level. Your tweeters for example won't use more than 10W. How big of a dynamic peak can your midbass drivers even take?


----------



## Jasonc5 (Oct 18, 2013)

Please do not turn this into a technical discussion with me. Keep that to DIYMA and CACO. 

Yes, I know my options with Raw Drivers and other name brands that are available. Being in the 12v field for as long as i have, I have made relationships with people over the years and will use and support there product. 

I choose Hybrid Audio cause of there reputation as well as there record in the lanes. 

Are you Really Serious with that answer about power and distortion?????? You are telling me power makes no difference in speaker selection????

i see this is a site i will not be coming to often.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

If it helps any, I'm waiting till you guys show up for the lordstown meet so I can see and hear these products before I buy a single thing. Unusually I just paid for a name and ended up ditching it for the next expensive name. Whatever no name 15 I have I my Subaru was the best thing I had of all 4 cars I had done. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

I'll keep this simple - sounds like its going to be a great system when all set up and complete. Love the diamond audio stuff! Used their subs and components ~15 years ago.


----------



## Jasonc5 (Oct 18, 2013)

giantsnation said:


> I'll keep this simple - sounds like its going to be a great system when all set up and complete. Love the diamond audio stuff! Used their subs and components ~15 years ago.


Thanks, These are the Old School D7 amps. What amps did you run back then?


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

actually because of my budget I didn't use any of their amps but (and this part is all memory) here is what I had: MTX mono amp to 1 DA M6 12" and a MTX four channel amp to 4 M6 components. 

I have to say MTX amps are great, never gave me any problems and they weren't too expensive.


----------



## Jasonc5 (Oct 18, 2013)

giantsnation said:


> actually because of my budget I didn't use any of their amps but (and this part is all memory) here is what I had: MTX mono amp to 1 DA M6 12" and a MTX four channel amp to 4 M6 components.
> 
> I have to say MTX amps are great, never gave me any problems and they weren't too expensive.


I had a few older Mtx amps as well as the old phoenix amps. I was a die hard Rockford guy back then.


----------



## SCruze (Oct 20, 2013)

giantsnation said:


> actually because of my budget I didn't use any of their amps but (and this part is all memory) here is what I had: MTX mono amp to 1 DA M6 12" and a MTX four channel amp to 4 M6 components.
> 
> I have to say MTX amps are great, never gave me any problems and they weren't too expensive.


Well while i was searching the net for Rockfords i came across a link where they were testing RF's budget amp, & it proved to be very nice with less than 1% distortion & high output. So there you go, Im just pointing out this good one. But it may have lower rms rating so be careful.
Hope your money is spent properly & may it be worth till the last penny.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Topic cleaned up and moved to Cruze Owner Projects.

Don't post a thread in the Audio & Electronics Tech Discussion section if your thread is not open to feedback and you just want to show off your project. The Cruze Owner Projects section is the place for showcase threads.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Jasonc5 said:


> Home and Car are 2 far apart with variances. .


We aren't here to disrespect anyone.
We are only trying to understand your reason for your product choice. And give you better options for the future.

Raw drivers are far better bang for the buck when compared to "car audio speakers". They will also perform far better when you pair them with a DSP.

Again we are here to discuss and improve our cars. Not to bash anyone.



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I am reopening this thread but leaving it in Cruze Owner Projects. Jason, I'm working on the assumption that you were unaware of this section when you started this thread in Audio & Electronics. As XtremeRevolution pointed out, by starting in Audio & Electronics there is an assumption by long time members here that you are asking for input to your initial post. When it became clear that you weren't looking for input but just wanted to record and share your progress XtremeRevolution moved it to the Cruze Owner Projects section. Any of our moderators would have done this - he just happened to be the one who did it. 

As for the deleted posts, several different moderators were involved in deleting posts that were either inflammatory or off-topic. Normally we leave the off-topic posts but in this case they directly lead to the inflammatory posts. I have restored thread related posts that aren't involved in the flame war that erupted. We would all love to see how your project goes and if possible, hear your final results. 

[HR][/HR] If you participate in causing this thread to deteriorate into another flame war, I will simply delete the entire thread. After discussion with the other CruzeTalk moderators, we decided to give this thread a second chance because we do want to see how your audio upgrade goes.


----------

